# John Saxon



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2020)

John Saxon
August 5, 1935 - July 25, 2020

Enter The Dragon' actor John Saxon dies at 83


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 26, 2020)

Damm so that’s all 3 of the main actors from That movie no longer with us.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 26, 2020)

RIP. Prayers lifted.


----------



## Buka (Jul 27, 2020)

I was a big fan. Alas, Roper, rest in peace.


----------



## granfire (Jul 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 30, 2020)

.


----------

